# 2007 Burton Air Reviews



## Flick Montana

Burton Air is a pretty safe choice for a good all around mountain board. I'm pretty sure it's one of the main lines offered by Burton. I can't say there is anything wrong with them. Solid board.

As far as I know, the 3D pattern doesn't limit you to any specific stance. The disk still rotates to accommodate any angle you like. I can't imagine they would build something that caused a problem with a specific stance.


----------



## Guest

Okay hees another question I have about it though. I have a size 11 boot, and I noticed that on the 157 Air they recommend medium bindings (up to like size 10-10.5). I dont really want to step up to the 161 however. After looking around, I found the Burton Royale 157. Its bascially a mid-wide version of the Air made for boot sizes 10.5-12. I think that might be the better choice, as I know my feet will grow more. Any reviews on the 2006-2007 Burton Royale??


----------



## Flick Montana

If you already wear an eleven and you think your feet will still grow, I'd say you might want to step up to the Royale. It's built for size 10.5 and is a little wider to accommodate bigger feet. I wear a 10.5 and that is pretty much as big as my board is set up to handle. Again, I haven't heard anything about the Royale, but I haven't actually ridden one. I do know that it's an all mountain board and is probably really good for you if you're having trouble finding a board that's 'just right'.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the help...after some work I hunted down an 06-07 burton royale 158


----------



## Guest

I need some help with this as well please, I just bought a Burton air 2006 size 157. My shoe size is 10 normally, but I think my boot size is 9 or 9.5 ( I don't have them with me). Will the Burton Air 2006 's waist be too small for my boots then? I'm concerned about toe drag. Please help,

Thanks.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

I ride a 158 Royale. I love the board. Ive got 10.5 boots which they say that the air is a max of 10.5 and the royale is a min of 10.5. It's been a great board for me the 6 times ive gotten it out so far this year. Meets and exceeds my expectations. Im mostly a groomer and semi open glade rider. Its worked out great for me.


----------

